# What is your "Signature Dish?"



## Kayelle (May 23, 2010)

I did a search here and found a very old thread  with the same title started in 2008.  It made for some very interesting reading, I must say.  I havn't seen many of those folks since I've been here, and there are a ton of new members who I hope will contribute to a new thread with the same question.  Besides, some of the oldtimers here might have a new "Signature Dish" by this time!!

So how bout it??  What do you cook that puffs up that cooking ego, like nothing else?  Recipe's or links, are encouraged, but not required.


----------



## Kayelle (May 23, 2010)

Just to get started, I think my signature dish would be my "Shortcut Chili Verde".......not fancy, but easy, and my most requested original recipe.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/my-shortcut-chili-verde-63601.html


----------



## babetoo (May 23, 2010)

chicken casserole i put together. everyone one loves it except one granddaughter and she says is to spicy hot for her. oh well!


----------



## yourstrulyewalani (May 23, 2010)

If you ask my brother he'd say my oven fried chicken.   His opinion counts big time.  Everyone else loves when I make kahlua pork in the oven with rice.  Thats the number one requested dish from me.


----------



## frozenstar (May 24, 2010)

My signature dish is a recipe called Pork Menudo...  I mastered it for a few months of learning how to cook it...


----------



## mollyanne (May 24, 2010)

I'm thinking.
....meanwhile, i'm sooooooo going to make your Chile Verde, kayelle! Thanks for the recipe


----------



## x7anooonah (May 24, 2010)

I am not sure. Maybe my kabsa..


----------



## kadesma (May 24, 2010)

I'm asked for my raviolli and gravy , I don't make to often any more mad cow brought the filling to a crashing  halt, simply because we always  use part of the cow that brought many a gag from those who didn't grow up eating ravioli. So that recipe is enfolded into an old cook book waiting for fear to subside. Another recipe is loved and safe and is asked for ovten. It's my fried chicken, which is fried of course on the top of the stove, then set on large cookie sheets that have been dotted with chunks of butter,  springs of fresh rosemary, sprinkled with salt,garlic powder, as well as onion powder, and then we sprinkle dry white wine over the chicken,Then we finish it off in the oven. I have friends who ask for pasta gavy for lasagna, pasta, even rice.  salads just simple things.  I love to make focaccia, simple breads...But cakes or pies...Ask Laurie or Alix and you are sure to get the best.
kades


----------



## lilianblythe (May 27, 2010)

Probably my chocolate cake - I use cocoa for the batter and real chocolate for the topping (half dark, half milk). But by now I can't stand the sight of it!  Hahaha!


----------



## JGDean (May 27, 2010)

Layered potato casserolle with black and green olives, jalapenos, cheese, S & P, garlic and EVOO. Also, oreo mudslide dessert that is absurdly easy to make.


----------



## PaulyWally (May 27, 2010)

Personally, I wouldn't call it my "signature dish", but the one thing that EVERYONE ALWAYS has to have the recipe for is a Mexican Pasta Salad I make.

I didn't even come up with the recipe.  I found it on the internet and made some minor changes.


----------



## tlbrooks (May 29, 2010)

We always do birthday dinners where the birthday boy/girl gets to pick what they want for dinner. By far the most popular is my Chicken Divan. I always make a double batch just to make sure there's enough for everyone. Easy and quick but a real crowd pleaser.


----------



## MSC (May 30, 2010)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say I think I have more than one!
Traditional and Coney Island chili and French onion soup.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 30, 2010)

It originally was my pancakes:
Mix together dry:
1 cup all purpose flour
1/2 tsp. salt
2 tbs. sugar or your favorite sweetener
2 tsp. double-acting baking powder
Add:
1 extra-large egg
3 tbs. cooking oil
3/4 cup water
1/2 tsp vanilla (optional)
Stir until batter is formed but there are still small lumps.  Add 3 tbs. batter for each pancake on a hot griddle.  Cook over medium heat until bubbles form on top and begin to burst.  Flip and cook for about two more minutes.  Serve hot.

Then it was my egg rolls (spring rolls)
Stir fry in hot skillet, using peanut oil and one item at a time, 2 cans bamboo shoots, 2 cans water chestnuts, 1 coarsely chopped onion, 2 stalks sliced celery, 2 stalks sliced bok choy, 8 oz. chopped mushrooms.  Combine all cooked ingredients into a large bowl.  Season with 1/4 tsp. fresh ginger or 1/8 tsp. powdered ginger, 1/3 cup soy sauce, 1 tbs. ground black pepper, two to three dashes Chinese 5-spice powder.  Stir and taaste the mixture.  Adjust as needed.  

Bone 3 chicken breasts with the skin removed.  Place the bones and skin into a pan and brown in the chicken fat over medium heat until everthin is deeply browned.  Add 2 cups water and cover.  Simmer over medium heat to make a great chicken stock.  Cut the chicken meat into 1/4 inch cubes and stir-fry until they just begin to brown.  Combine with the veggies.  Add 3 cups bean sprouts to the wok with 1/4 cup water, cover and cook until the bean sprouts begin to turn translucent.  Combine with the other veggies an chicken.

Use the stock as a base for sweet & sour sauce.  The veggies and meat fill the egg-roll skins.

And then came the barbecued turkey.  Take one twenty pound turkey.  Remopve the giblets and rinse inside and out.  Dry completely.  Heat up a Webber, 22 inch charcoal kettle Barbecue, or whatever you favorite barbecue cooking device happens to be.  Seperate the charcoal into two piles opposite each other with a 6 to 8 inch space between the piles.  Make a drip pan out of heavy duty aluminum foil and place between the hot charcoal.  Rub butter all over the bird and salt it inside and out.  Truss the wings and drumsticks so they sit against the bird. place your favorite smoking wood on the charcoal.  I like to use apple, cherry, or maple.  Place the bird over the drip pan.  Place a probe meat thermometer into the thickest breast portion (near the joint where the thigh joins with the body), taking care to not touch the bone.  Cover and close all vents half way.  Figure about 11 minutes per pound.  Check the thermometer.  Cook until the thermometer reads 152 degrees F.  Remove and let rest for 20 minutes before carving.  Cut the entire breasts off of the carcass and then slice against the grain.  Place the meat artistically on a serving platter.

Smoked Spare Ribs:
1 rack of meat ribs.  Mkae a dry rub of brown sugar, chili powder, ground thyme, ground black pepper, onion and garlic powder, and salt.  Taste rub and check for ballance flavor.  Adjust the seasonings until you like the flavor.  Rub all over the ribs and place into a large plastic freezer bag.  Place in the fridge for 24 hours.  Preheat oven to 225' F.  Place the ribs in heavy-duty foil and put into the oven.  Bake for three hours.  Fire up the grill.  Put maple or mesquite wood on divided beds of hot charcoal so as to protect the meat from direct heat and to produce smoke.  Place the ribs between the charcoal piles and cover.  Close all vents half way.  Cook for twenty minutes in the heavy smoke.  Remove, cut and serve.

I won the white chili category of last years chili cookoff in Sault Ste. Marie MI.  I can put up the recipe if anyone is interested.  It makes about 3 gallons of chili.

And I won't even go into breads, pastries, pies, cakes, and other deserts.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 30, 2010)

My Beef Ettouffe' that I learned watching Justin Wilson many years ago.  At least one of the items he used I can no longer find in the grocery store, so I've had to adapt.


----------



## Andy M. (May 30, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ... At least one of the items he used I can no longer find in the grocery store, so I've had to adapt.



What's the missing item?


----------



## frozenstar (May 31, 2010)

@Goodweed  of the North: that's a pretty nice recipe!  Will try it out soon!


----------



## mexican mama (May 31, 2010)

I make a mean Chilli Releños with crushed tortillas


----------



## Claire (May 31, 2010)

Maybe because I just made it, but ribs marinaded in a kal bi type marinade, then grilled over coals.  Maybe I'm just saying that because it is my favorite!  

Even though I almost never make desert, I often get a request for "Claire's boozy trifle".  Torn up pieces of angel food cake layered with frozen bags of berries (one layer each of different colors), blackberry brandy, a berry liquer of some kind, and whipped cream (and yes, I use the frozen fake stuff -- I have a lot of friends who are lactose intolerant and they can handle the frozen stuff).  The frozen berries not only make it easy, the juices that come with the thawing soak into the cake and mingle with the booze.  I assemble it the night before, then when it is party time I top with whipped topping and some fresh fruit and a sprig or two of mint if it is the season.


----------



## Kayelle (May 31, 2010)

Claire said:


> Maybe because I just made it, but ribs marinaded in a kal bi type marinade, then grilled over coals.  Maybe I'm just saying that because it is my favorite!
> 
> Even though I almost never make desert, I often get a request for "Claire's boozy trifle".  Torn up pieces of angel food cake layered with frozen bags of berries (one layer each of different colors), blackberry brandy, a berry liquer of some kind, and whipped cream (and yes, I use the frozen fake stuff -- I have a lot of friends who are lactose intolerant and they can handle the frozen stuff).  The frozen berries not only make it easy, the juices that come with the thawing soak into the cake and mingle with the booze.  I assemble it the night before, then when it is party time I top with whipped topping and some fresh fruit and a sprig or two of mint if it is the season.



I'm sure going to remember that one Claire!!  I hardly ever make desert either but this sounds wonderful, and a use for my "hardly ever used"  antique trifle bowl.  

Thanks also to everyone who has shared on this thread too.  
Goodweed......I for one, would love to have your recipe for your prize winning white chili !!


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 31, 2010)

By far my New Year's Day version of French "Cassoulet".  It's definitely my own recipe, & has gotten nothing but raves over many years of making it.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 31, 2010)

BreezyCooking said:


> By far my New Year's Day version of French "Cassoulet".  It's definitely my own recipe, & has gotten nothing but raves over many years of making it.



Please post a recipe.  Please-Please.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Kathleen (May 31, 2010)

*Chicken and dumplings*

I think it would be my chicken and dumplings.  I simmer chicken in broth with diced carrot and celery.  While the chicken cooks, I roll out dumplings made with all-purpose flour, an egg, scant cup of broth and lots of black pepper.  Remove the chicken to let set.  I cut the dumplings into 1 x 1.5 inch dumplings.  Drop in the dumplings one at a time.  Let them simmer until done stirring so they do not stick.  Remove bones, skin, etc. from the chicken.  Tear the meat into spoon-sized pieces.  Add to the dumplings, stir and serve.  Salt to taste.

This is so good on cold winter nights.  It's not fancy, but is so good.  It can be made with left over turkey as well.

~Kathleen


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 31, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> What's the missing item?


 
"Dawn Fresh" Mushroom Steak Sauce by Georgio.  It doesn't exist in my area of Montana.  However, if I saute' the mushrooms with a bit of garlic and butter I am so very close to the flavor...and my recipe is using ALL fresh ingredients.  I've also stopped using jarred pimientos and just dice up fresh red peppers for my recipe.


----------



## Andy M. (May 31, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> "Dawn Fresh" Mushroom Steak Sauce by Georgio.  It doesn't exist in my area of Montana.  However, if I saute' the mushrooms with a bit of garlic and butter I am so very close to the flavor...and my recipe is using ALL fresh ingredients.  I've also stopped using jarred pimientos and just dice up fresh red peppers for my recipe.



Dawn Fresh by Giorgio Mushroom Steak & Sauce (6 oz.) ShopFoodEx:


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 31, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Dawn Fresh by Giorgio Mushroom Steak & Sauce (6 oz.) ShopFoodEx:


 
Thanks!  But, other than my Instant Espresso powder, I don't buy my groceries online.  Maybe it's something I should look into.  I'll be checking out the availability of a few items at ShopFoodEx.  

It's funny how regional food items can be, I was able to get the Dawn Fresh in Wyoming but not in Montana.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 1, 2010)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Please post a recipe. Please-Please.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
Thanks for reminding me Goodweed!!  Someone else on here asked me for it back in January & I completely forgot!  For some reason it's not on my computer, so I'll have to type it up for you guys.  Easy peasy, seasonal, & delicious!   (And even sort of healthy - lol!)


----------



## mollyanne (Jul 4, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> I'm thinking...meanwhile, i'm sooooooo going to make your Chile Verde, kayelle! Thanks for the recipe


*I'm still thinking.*

(By the way,where are you kayelle? Hope you're kicking up your heels this Fourth of July)

.


----------



## Dumpandstir (Jul 20, 2010)

Pizza is what I am known for in these parts.  Depending on the party I will either make the dough from scratch at the party or I will make and bake before the party.  I make the sauce which is seasoned with a bit of cinnamon and nutmeg.  

I have a rule that the party planners have to have the first 5 pizza orders when I get there.  After that it is on the fly and what I feel like.  It makes for a very fun party.


----------



## Janet H (Jul 20, 2010)

2 things: Souffles and Pressed Sandwiches. 
Savory souffles for cool weather meals and in warmer seasons, sandwiches filled with a variety of things including grilled eggplant, red peppers, sundried tomatoes, fresh mozzarella and smoked meats.  These are great in a picnic basket and a favorite with friends and family.


----------



## taylor51503 (Jul 20, 2010)

JGDean said:


> Layered potato casserolle with black and green olives, jalapenos, cheese, S & P, garlic and EVOO. Also, oreo mudslide dessert that is absurdly easy to make.



This sounds very yummy!!  Can you post the recipe?


----------



## mollyanne (Jul 20, 2010)

I finally thought of my bestest ever signature dish. It's a little off-season so it wasn't coming to me but the holidays will be here before we know it. It's my Thanksgiving Stuffing that NOone makes like I do even though the ingredients are very close to traditional ...not that yours is not just as good but it's just not like mine . I have to make enough to feed an army so everyone can take home an extra large ziploc bag of it. It's got a few secrets that bring out flavor and texture...BIGtime.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't really have a signature dish, although I asked my fiancee if I had one and she said I make a mean pot of meatballs and red sauce.


----------



## DASDAS (Jul 20, 2010)

Royal Danish Pot Roast 

This is a very special pot roast that can be served to your most particular guests. It appeals equally to the finicky gourmet and to the meat and potatoes crowd. The aroma while cooking is amazing. If you don't agree that this is the best pot roast recipe ever then I'll be very surprised.

It makes a really flavorful gravy. Serve with mashed potatoes and chilled whole cranberry sauce. 

2 Tablespoons butter or margarine
2 Tablespoons vegetable oil
4 pound boneless beef Rump Roast, Chuck Roast, or other nice boneless beef roast.
(note: You might want to double the following ingredients because the gravy is so wonderful)
1 chopped onion
3 Tablespoons flour
1 Tablespoon Molasses
2 Tablespoons white vinegar
2 Cups beef broth (canned or fresh - also can use beef bouillon)
1 Large Bay Leaf
6 Anchovy filets canned (these add great flavor and aren’t recognizable in the sauce when finished - do not omit them - you might hate anchovies by themselves but you will love them in this recipe - they are the flavor booster and secret ingredient)
1 Teaspoon whole black peppercorns crushed and tied in cheesecloth 

Preheat the oven to 350°. Melt the butter in a heavy casserole with a tight fitting lid. Add the meat and brown on all sides over moderately high heat. This will take about 10 or 15 minutes and the meat should be very well browned. Remove the meat and set aside. Add the onions to the pan and brown them but don’t burn. Off heat, add the flour, syrup, vinegar, broth, bay leaf, anchovies, and peppercorns. Stir until blended then return the meat to the pot. Bring to a boil on top of the stove. Then cover and place in the lower 1/3rd of the preheated oven. Roast for about 3 hours until very tender. Regulate heat so that liquid barely simmers. 
When tender transfer the meat to a heated platter and cover with foil to keep warm. Skim any fat from the surface of the sauce. You should have a very flavorful gravy. If too thin and lacking flavor boil it down to concentrate.


----------



## Jeff G. (Jul 20, 2010)

My signature dish.. My roasted pork, potatoes carrots onions on coals.   
That and my Chili.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 20, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> I finally thought of my bestest ever signature dish. It's a little off-season so it wasn't coming to me but the holidays will be here before we know it. It's my Thanksgiving Stuffing that NOone makes like I do even though the ingredients are very close to traditional ...not that yours is not just as good but it's just not like mine . I have to make enough to feed an army so everyone can take home an extra large ziploc bag of it. It's got a few secrets that bring out flavor and texture...BIGtime.



Please, please share.  Anybody who's been on DC for a while knows that I can make almost anything I want to, and from nearly anywhere in the world, as long as I've tasted it before.  But stuffing (dressing) that is as good as my Mom, or Grandparents made, for some reason, eludes me.  Mine comes out Ok.  But the savory bread dressing of my childhood was my absolutely favorite part of the Thanksgiving meal, followed of course by the sweet potatoes, and rutabaga.  my turkey, on the other hand, I've got down to a science.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## mollyanne (Jul 20, 2010)

Goodweed...I don't measure anymore for my stuffing recipe and I make a huge amount but I'll post the recipe as soon as I find my original when I used to cook for fewer.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 20, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> I finally thought of my bestest ever signature dish. It's a little off-season so it wasn't coming to me but the holidays will be here before we know it. It's my Thanksgiving Stuffing that NOone makes like I do even though the ingredients are very close to traditional ...not that yours is not just as good but it's just not like mine . I have to make enough to feed an army so everyone can take home an extra large ziploc bag of it. It's got a few secrets that bring out flavor and texture...BIGtime.



WOO HOO mollyanne........we might just have to have a stuffing throwdown!!
*MY STUFFING IS THE BEST!!* Well, maybe just this side of the Rocky Mountians.  My husband wanted to know just the other day why we can only have my stuffing over the holidays.  Do share, Darlin' !!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 20, 2010)

I make a mean bread dressing. I learned some things here on DC that I feel change an ordinary dressing to one that is pretty darn good. It's traditional but I do NOT use dry bread crutons. I make my bread I use 2 loaves of white and one of wheat sometimes 2 lots of butter and chicken stock, chopped onion, sauteed mushrooms, a little garlic, celery,fresh parsley, poultry seasoning. My gang love it.I feel that the homemade bread makes the difference. I do not toast it therefore I don't need a lot of stock, but it turns out great.
kades


----------



## mollyanne (Jul 21, 2010)

TRADITIONAL THANKSGIVING STUFFING:

Okay...can't find the exact amounts...probably never wrote them down? 
*Warning:* Only eat this once a year...it's THAT fattening !

Here are the ingredients with approximate amounts for an army (to give you an idea, my mixing bowl is 18" in diameter . I feed about a dozen people with plenty to take home with them:

INGREDIENTS:

2 days before Thanksgiving:
*********************

18-24 *homemade* *Southern Buttermilk Biscuits* (or Sam's bulk quantity comes really close which is what I use)
2-3 8X8 pans of *homemade* *Cornbread* (or 2-3 Jiffy box mix which is what I use)

(basically half biscuits and half cornbread)

Break into crumbled large chunks, lay out on paper towels for 2 days to dry out. Cover with paper towels.


Thanksgiving morning:
*****************

8 *Hard-Boiled Eggs chopped* (or hard-cooked...i saw that thread...lol)
1 Full Large Fryingpan of *Sauteed Onions and Celery* (maybe about 4 cups each?) in LOTS of *Butter *until clear (i use Earth Balance to make this all healthy LOL). Season with* about a TBSP of Poultry Seasoning and Pepper* to taste.

Dissolve 9 *Wyler's Chicken Bouillon Cubes* in about 6 Cups of water
(3 cubes per 2 cups water because this also is your salt so I make it *more concentrated than jar directions*...plus it adds tons of flavor)

(or you can do half bouillon and half chicken stock)

And then I sometimes add more of this liquid until the consistency is NOT "mooshy" but is a *nice and moist consistency*.

*Fluff *it all up together with your clean hands in a large mixing bowl and add more Poultry Seasoning to taste (sprinkle generously). Don't add salt because the chicken bouillon cubes are very salty. Don't moosh it! You don't want a hard clump of moosh!

Salt the cavity of the BIGGEST bird you can find and stuff it lightly...don't moosh I said . Put the leftover amount in casserole dishes.

Just a heads up...I really am flexible with the amount of chickenbouillon/chickenstock. I really eyeball it...must be moist...did I mention not too mooshy? tsktsk

Now...my gravy and mashed potatoes is another fav of the fam


----------



## Selkie (Jul 22, 2010)

Pizza.


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 22, 2010)

When I was catering, every client received a plate of my Chocolate Chunk Oatmeal Cookies with their order, whether or not they ordered that.  I still get lots of request for CCO's from family and friends. Sorry, don't ask for the recipe. It's the only one I won't share.

I don't know about "signature" dishes any more, but some of my more requested dishes include Chicken in Red Wine Vinegar Sauce, Burgundy Style Rabbit My Way, Shrimp DeJonghe, Scallops any number of ways, Falafel-Crusted Salmon on a bed of Spinach, Coconut Pound Cake, my house-made ice creams and sherbets.


----------



## kitchengoddess1969 (Jul 22, 2010)

Chicken and noodle soup.  I make everything from scratch right down to the noodles.


----------



## forty_caliber (Jul 28, 2010)

Smoked BabyBack ribs have to be it for me.....

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f36/babybacks-65939.html


----------



## CookNow (Jul 30, 2010)

*Chicken with Rosemary and Sweet Potatoes. *
The bird (always a roaster, _NOT_ a fryer) has roasted garlic pulp, butter, and chopped rosemary under the skin...it's delicious, and pretty easy to make.

I usually make a sauce from the pan drippings once the bird is done and "resting" for 15 minutes under foil. All you need on the side is a salad to complete the meal.


----------



## Caslon (Jul 30, 2010)

Lamb curry stew, cause I could have it everyday, only, the quality of US lamb is going downhill. They are starting to feed the lambs grain instead of grass at an earlier time.


2.5 lbs. lamb trimmed of fat and cut into  3/4" pieces.
3  to 5  Tbsp curry powder (3 is mild, 5 is semi hot)  
4  large onions chopped
2 Tbsp butter or margerine
1  clove garlic diced or equivelent 
2 bay leaves crushed
1 Tbsp salt
a little thyme
2 large green apples 
2 Tbsp arrowroot or cornstarch
3 cups water
Sharwood's Mango Chutney -  Green Label  
Sauce/Stew pot  ( 9" dia -  6" deep )

Saute the onions in butter untill tender. Add the lamb and curry powder. Add the garlic, bay leaves, salt, a  little thyme and 3 cups water.
Bring to boil and simmer uncovered for 2 hours  or untill the lamb is tender. 
Remove the meat to a seperate dish.  Season sauce to taste if needed ( salt/ curry powder).  
To the sauce, add the chopped green apples  and 1 Tbsp chutney. Bring the sauce back to boil and slowly add 2 Tbsp cornstarch or arrowroot mixed  with one teaspoon of cold water. 
Add the lamb back to sauce.  Stir and remove from heat.

Serve lamb on a bed of rice.  Sprinkle condiments on top.  
Chopped egg whites, chopped egg yolks, chopped green onions, chopped peanuts, raisins,  pineapple, real bacon bits. A spoonfull of Sharwood's Mango Chutney on the side.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 30, 2010)

That recipe sounds fantastic, Caslon.  I see you also are in so cal......have you tried the New Zeland  leg of lamb at Costco for this? I break it down for my source of good lamb.  One question, where do you find Sharwood's Mango Chutney?


----------



## Caslon (Jul 31, 2010)

Yes, that recipe is as easy to make as it is delicious. The condiments make it.

New Zealand lamb are fed mostly all grass, so it's a bit too gamey tasting for me.   

As for Sharwood's chutney...here's a net site selling it. Only chutney I'll buy.

Sharwoods Green label mango Chutney


----------



## legend_018 (Oct 2, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> Just to get started, I think my signature dish would be my "Shortcut Chili Verde".......not fancy, but easy, and my most requested original recipe.
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/my-shortcut-chili-verde-63601.html



i love VERDE!!! I have a chicken verde recipe on my blog.


----------



## legend_018 (Oct 2, 2010)

Goodweed of the North said:


> It originally was my pancakes:
> Mix together dry:
> 1 cup all purpose flour
> 1/2 tsp. salt
> ...



I tried the pancakes. Very yummy.


----------



## legend_018 (Oct 2, 2010)

kitchengoddess1969 said:


> Chicken and noodle soup.  I make everything from scratch right down to the noodles.



Do you have to have a noodle machine to make the noodles? If not, how is the noodle making done. i would love to maybe give it a try.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 2, 2010)

Beanless chili! The way it should be!

Ham with Scalloped potatoes and leeks about ten years ago.

Old one was lamb tenderloin in blackberry cabernet sauce.(90's)

Before that was a seafood newburg.(late 80's)
(where's the Chardonnay?)


----------



## Marysunshine (Oct 2, 2010)

My Lasagna Soup has to be my signature. I make a lot of soups but that one is most requested by family & friends. I use my breadmaker often and usually make a loaf of Italian Bread to go with


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 4, 2010)

A group of us used to meet for holiday cookouts, and I was always asked to make my potato salad.  My secret is seasoning with only Italian Dressing Mix plus a capful of vinegar, and mayo.  No added salt or pepper.  Once I had forgotten and had to rush a batch using only potatoes and hard boiled eggs.  It was just as good without all the other ingredients.


----------



## joesfolk (Oct 4, 2010)

Lasagna for a main dish and lemon meringue pie for dessert. (But it takes forever so I don't do it often.)


----------



## zfranca (Oct 6, 2010)

legend_018 said:


> Do you have to have a noodle machine to make the noodles? If not, how is the noodle making done. i would love to maybe give it a try.


No, you do not need a machine to make noodles. If you have a pasta machine, just roll out a strip of pasta, let it dry some. Roll it up jelly-roll style and then cut it with a knife about 1/4 inch wide. Loosen it up and let it dry completly.


----------



## CMM (Oct 28, 2010)

My family loves my dressing - my goal was to make it tastes just like 'mom's' - it took me 2-3 decades. The same for pumpkin pie - took about the same amount of time. But, they are my signature 'fall' dishes. 



I make mean BBQ ribs in the summertime. 

My lasagna isn't bad, either :0)


----------



## snickerdoodle (Oct 28, 2010)

I'd have to say my southwestern bean soup.  And for Christmas I'm always asked to make cardamom braided bread (Finnish Nissua) so I must be doing that right too


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Oct 29, 2010)

*Pasticada*

Pierce a 4lbs piece of beef all over (brisket), stick garlic slivers and smoked bacon into the slits, place in a bowl and pour 1/2 a cup of red wine vinegar over it, leave in fridge for 24 hrs.
Remove meat from dish, season, put in a cooking pot with some olive oil, beef dripping, onions, celery and carrots, cover and roast for 60 mins.

Take meat out of the pot,place pot on medium heat puree veg add a little flour, work in, add two cloves, tomato puree, a little sweet pudding wine,red wine, a few slices of lemon a handful of chopped prunes.Work into a good gravy.

Cut meat along the grain into 1/2" thick slices and place in gravy, cook slowly until tender.Let the Pasticada cool place in fridge for 24 hrs, re-heat gently and serve with mashed or roasted potato.


----------



## Claire (Oct 30, 2010)

Like many of you, I'm thinking of other "signature" dishes.  Different dishes for different seasons, and lord knows, for different places I've lived.  But last December one of my sisters (the only one who likes to cook) called me from Mom & Dad's house and asked me to talk her through tourtiere.  She said it turned out great, and Mom & Dad were so happy to have it again!  The tourtieres of their youths were very heavy and and rather bland (I honestly remember them as being just something to absorb alcohol that was consumed!), and whenever I've made my version here in the midwest, it disappeared very quickly.  Maybe there's something about living in pastie land that makes savory pies more acceptable than in much of the U.S., but I bake a tourtiere for a buffet or potluck, and my tourtiere-loving husband is lucky to get a slice!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 30, 2010)

I guess one of my signature dishes is French Canadian tourtière. It's a meat pie with three kinds of ground meat and no gravy in the pie. It is served with gravy or home made ketchup. It's a traditional winter dish. It'a getting time to make some. I usually make three at a time and freeze two of them. The stuff is quite yummy.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Oct 30, 2010)

I would eat both with a healthy salad of course, good looking pies Taxlady, in fact you are the Taxidermist of the pie crust.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 30, 2010)

Taxlady, could you please post your tortiere recipe.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 30, 2010)

Just one??? No Way! It's seasonal primarily ~~ This time of year? 

Smoked Duck and Andouille Gumbo (A few fresh raw oysters at the very end)
Corn Bread Dressing....


----------



## legend_018 (Oct 30, 2010)

taxlady said:


> I guess one of my signature dishes is French Canadian tourtière. It's a meat pie with three kinds of ground meat and no gravy in the pie. It is served with gravy or home made ketchup. It's a traditional winter dish. It'a getting time to make some. I usually make three at a time and freeze two of them. The stuff is quite yummy.



Can you share how you make these? I would love to know how to make a meat pie.


----------



## Alix (Oct 30, 2010)

Oooo, love tourtiere! I'm going to go post mine, I forgot about it! Taxlady, come post yours so we can compare.


----------



## MsCobragt (Oct 30, 2010)

my slow cooker bbq-ribs/fried rice


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 30, 2010)

MsCobragt said:


> my slow cooker bbq-ribs/fried rice



You're making me drool.


----------



## jonchinaski (Nov 4, 2010)

It's my vegetable beef soup for sure. At least that's the one I get the most compliments on. It's certainly my favorite. It has pretty much every vegetable imaginable and is best if simmered nearly all day. I'm getting hungry just thinking about it actually!


----------



## taxlady (Nov 4, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Taxlady, could you please post your tortiere recipe.



I have posted it in the Tourtiere thread


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 4, 2010)

taxlady said:


> I have posted it in the Tourtiere thread



I saw it.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't think I have a "signature dish" at all. But I sure know how to make a cracking good traditional Kalymnian seafood meze. 

Fried octopus, squids, schrimps, lobster tails, grilled fresh sardines and scrumptious homemade chips done in olive oil. All fresh out of the sea, bargained hard for at Pothia's fish market, taken home and cooked to perfection. And this is what I do the best as dear Mummy taught me. 

By the way, I also make rag rugs (back of chair).


​


----------



## taxlady (Nov 4, 2010)

Poppi G. Koullias said:


> I don't think I have a "signature dish" at all. But I sure know how to make a cracking good traditional Kalymnian seafood meze.
> 
> Fried octopus, squids, schrimps, lobster tails, grilled fresh sardines and scrumptious homemade chips done in olive oil. All fresh out of the sea, bargained hard for at Pothia's fish market, taken home and cooked to perfection. And this is what I do the best as dear Mummy taught me.
> 
> ...



It's making me hungry.


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias (Nov 4, 2010)

We sometimes have this for Christmas, because seafood is very plentiful at that time of the year. But I love seafood at any time of the year. It's just so lovely and the fun of it is haggling down at the market.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 4, 2010)

Poppi G. Koullias said:


> We sometimes have this for Christmas, because seafood is very plentiful at that time of the year. But I love seafood at any time of the year. It's just so lovely and the fun of it is haggling down at the market.



I wish we got fresh fish here. I'm too far from the ocean. Lots of people tell me it is fresh, but I lived in Copenhagen and it doesn't meet my standards. I used to buy fish that were fished that day.


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias (Nov 4, 2010)

taxlady said:


> I wish we got fresh fish here. I'm too far from the ocean. Lots of people tell me it is fresh, but I lived in Copenhagen and it doesn't meet my standards. I used to buy fish that were fished that day.



Be a little tenacious in finding really fresh fish in your city. There's got to be a way. Why not ask a bistro manager where he gets his fish from? Or, Google up Dragør fishmongers for example, grab a pen and log any phone numbers. Because once you find a source, they'll get it to you because it's all good trade for them.

I'm in the motorbike trade, and go worldwide on the 'net in my search for specialist parts. So why not fish?


----------



## taxlady (Nov 4, 2010)

Poppi G. Koullias said:


> Be a little tenacious in finding really fresh fish in your city. There's got to be a way. Why not ask a bistro manager where he gets his fish from? Or, Google up Dragør fishmongers for example, grab a pen and log any phone numbers. Because once you find a source, they'll get it to you because it's all good trade for them.
> 
> I'm in the motorbike trade, and go worldwide on the 'net in my search for specialist parts. So why not fish?



Fish is already expensive. It will be way out of my price range if they have to fly it here.


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias (Nov 4, 2010)

Okay, well good luck anyway.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 5, 2010)

poppi, i'm gonna have to come visit you at christmas time. man, that looks good.


i have a few dishes that i'm most often asked to make, so i guess they'd be my signature(s).

sunday gravy garden style, manhattan clam chowder, and pork rib roast with apple and butter gravy.


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias (Nov 5, 2010)

Tom, you'd be welcome to eat with me anytime. And bring your clam chowder with piggy and its apple sauce and butter gravy - now that just sounds amazing.


----------



## angelfadedblue (Nov 7, 2010)

Not my recipe, but made it my own and mastered it completely! 
White Chocolate Raspberry Cheesecake
*Ingredients*

**crust**


2 cups crushed oreos
1 tablespoons white sugar
1/4 cup butter, melted
**Cheesecake**

2 cups white chocolate chips. (I prefer a good quality chocolate)
1 jar seedless raspberry jam
1/2 cup half-and-half cream
3 (8 ounce) packages cream cheese, softened- full fat. dont skimp on this~
1/2 cup white sugar
3 eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 (10 ounce) package fresh raspberries for garnishing on top
white chocolate to create "curls" for decorating on top (optional)
*Directions*


In a medium bowl, mix together cookie crumbs, 1 tablespoons sugar, and melted butter. Press mixture into the bottom of a 9 inch springform pan.
Heat half jar of seedless rasp jam in bowl until liquid
Preheat oven to 325 degrees F (165 degrees C). In a metal bowl over a pan of simmering water, melt white chocolate chips with half-andheat-half, stirring occasionally until smooth. *this will not be completely smooth... dont worry!
In a large bowl, beat cream cheese alone until fluffy & soft. Then add 1/2 cup sugar until smooth. Beat in eggs one at a time. Blend in vanilla and pour in the melted white chocolate.
Pour half of this batter over crust. Spoon 5 tablespoons raspberry sauce over batter. Pour remaining cheesecake batter into pan, and again spoon raspberry sauce over the top. Swirl batter with the tip of a knife to create a marbled effect.
Bake for 50 to 55 minutes, or until filling is set... but a good 3 inches in middle should jiggle like jello blocks, but not like liquid. If no jiggle, you have over-cooked it.

Cool, cover with plastic wrap, and refrigerate for 8 hours before removing from pan. Serve with remaining raspberry sauce on top, fresh raspberries placed in each piece, and can use potato peeler to create curls of white chocolate on top!


here is the link to the original recipe, but you might notice I changed it above based on my own trials and other cook's comments on making this one. There are good pictures on here though of it!
White Chocolate Raspberry Cheesecake Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## angelfadedblue (Nov 7, 2010)

omg, that seafood looks so good!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 7, 2010)

angelfadedblue said:


> omg, that seafood looks so good!


 
I was going to say that about the cheesecake!  Fantastic!


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 9, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Dawn Fresh by Giorgio Mushroom Steak & Sauce (6 oz.) ShopFoodEx:


 

AndyM, you are du bom.
That item was used by my grandfather for his very delicious steak and brocolli that he used to simmer on the stove all day to prepare it for our dinner.  It is wonderful stuff as I've bought it often but can't say I've even looked for it lately.  I will be looking for it again, thanks for the link, I swear it was like $3 in the market when I did buy it. The photo brought it all back to me, thanks again.


----------



## zfranca (Nov 9, 2010)

I have two signature dishes.
1) Pizza, if I cook for my husband and me.
2) Lasagne alla bolognese, if I have guests.


----------



## Sprout (Nov 9, 2010)

Poppi G. Koullias said:


> I don't think I have a "signature dish" at all. But I sure know how to make a cracking good traditional Kalymnian seafood meze.
> 
> Fried octopus, squids, schrimps, lobster tails, grilled fresh sardines and scrumptious homemade chips done in olive oil. All fresh out of the sea, bargained hard for at Pothia's fish market, taken home and cooked to perfection. And this is what I do the best as dear Mummy taught me.
> 
> ...




Can I have that please? For lunch. Today. Now.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 9, 2010)

Sprout said:


> Can I have that please? For lunch. Today. Now.



Me too, please


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 9, 2010)

angelfadedblue said:


> Not my recipe, but made it my own and mastered it completely!
> White Chocolate Raspberry Cheesecake
> *Ingredients*
> 
> ...


 thanks for the link too, looks great


----------



## Sprout (Nov 9, 2010)

I have 2. Sorry, I rarely measure, so the best I can give are estimates.

Browned butter and toasted garlic mashed potatoes:
After browning & straining unsalted butter, reheat until very hot (careful not to burn). Add fresh minced Garlic. If the butter is hot enough, it should almost instantly start to brown and should become light and crispy and take on a toasted flavor. If you don't mind the crispy bits, add with evaporated milk and a touch of salt to make mashed potatoes. Imo, the flavor is worth the bits. If you don't want the bits, strain first. The garlic flavor will be lighter, but still there. Finish by mixing in just a touch of plain yogurt right before serving. It should change the flavor, but not make the potatoes sour.  

Sweet and spicy basil pasta:
Chiffonade 2 ample sprigs of fresh basil (more if sprigs are small). Add just enough evoo to 10-inch skillet to prevent sticking and sweat 1/2 small yellow onion, minced, with 1-3 small green chiles and seeds (depending on how spicy you like it). Add 1 12-oz can no salt added tomato paste, basil, and brown sugar and kosher salt to taste, should be quite sweet, but remember that it will sweeten mor as it cooks down. Cook over low heat, stirring frequently until sauce darkens and becomes very sticky. Be careful! It needs to remain uncovered to reduce, but the thickness can cause it to splatter & stick. I use a splatter screen, but the frequent stirring also helps. While sauce reduces, cook 1 13.25 oz box whole wheat spaghetti or linguine. (You may substitute white pasta if you'd like.) While sauce & pasta are cooking, sautee 1 lb lean, flavorful beaf, finely chopped, with kosher salt and fresh ground black& white pepper or McCormick's peppercorn medley. When pasta is finished, drain, but while still moist add directly to sauce and stir immediately. Noodles should be dressed, not drowned, and very sticky. Top with beef and serve immediately with freshly grated parmesan.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 9, 2010)

oh my gosh that cheese cakes makes my mouth water. printed it and sounds like a winner for christmas.


----------



## Giselle (Nov 10, 2010)

*Chicken Enchiladas*

My 14 year old nephew has been asking for Chicken Enchiladas for his birthday dish for several years now. We also had it for Christmas one year. I found the recipe in the February 1998 issue of Bon Appetit (still my favourite issue). I liked it and moved on from there to Rick Bayless' mole sauce. The mole now takes me most of a day to make (I'm good but very slow) but it is worth it. 

Here is the link to the Epicurious recipe:

Chicken and Green Olive Enchiladas Recipe at Epicurious.com


----------



## loren1daniel (Nov 11, 2010)

My signature dish is spinach lasagne. 
I made it for friends and colleagues of office. 
Its a simple dish which requires fresh spinach, red sauce, noodles and finally lots of cheeses.


----------



## sarah (Nov 11, 2010)

taxlady said:


> I guess one of my signature dishes is French Canadian tourtière. It's a meat pie with three kinds of ground meat and no gravy in the pie. It is served with gravy or home made ketchup. It's a traditional winter dish. It'a getting time to make some. I usually make three at a time and freeze two of them. The stuff is quite yummy.


 

Your pies look scrumptious...


----------



## buckytom (Nov 11, 2010)

sarah!!! how the heck are ya? how's the little one? a little grown up lady by now, i'd bet. 

taxy, your pies are truely scrumptious.

sprout, you thicken tomato paste? or did you mean 12 ozs sauce?


----------



## sarah (Nov 11, 2010)

OMG Bucky its so good to see ya after such a long time,all is well on my side,my little girl is now a 5 year old little lady and she has 2 bros... dont be too surprised,i dont believe in being patient and wait for things to happen,lol...
how r u and ur lovely family?


----------



## Sprout (Nov 12, 2010)

buckytom said:


> sarah!!! how the heck are ya? how's the little one? a little grown up lady by now, i'd bet.
> 
> taxy, your pies are truely scrumptious.
> 
> sprout, you thicken tomato paste? or did you mean 12 ozs sauce?



Tomato paste. That's why it's important to use freshly cooked noodles. Otherwise you end up with globs. I've tried it. It only needs to thicken a little. Just long enough for it to darken and become sticky. The leftovers are interesting. They stick together like glue! A little moisture & gentle heating loosens then up, though.


----------



## Secundinius (Nov 12, 2010)

I actually have two. 

First is simmered chicken over steamed rice with lightly steamed broccoli. Chicken is normally marinated and cooked in Italian dressing or dusted with a mix of Italian spices and cooked in EVOO. The chicken is cooked slowly, I stress slowly, on low heat to retain as much moisture as possible (and always is the juciest chicken ever). In some cases, to speed up cooking, it is diced beforehand. 

Second is seared pork tenderloin over white rice, served with applesauce topped with cinnamon. The tenderloin gets put in the oven at 250* for about 2 hours, with a coating of either a dry spicy rub or having marinated in a lemon pepper mix. After cooking (partially) in the oven, it is allowed to cool and sliced, anglularly, into medallions, then seared over high heat in a pan coated with a thin layer of EVOO. 

Been working on a new dish that's a bit more "involved" than these two... Just a bit busy with school to actually make it happen. So, for now. it's a matter of keep it simple.


----------



## lindatooo (Nov 12, 2010)

It would have to be Chicken and Dumplings - great - now I'm hungry for that!


----------



## Bjorn Stravinsky (Nov 14, 2010)

My signature dish is Chocolate Flan. It's pretty much a regular flan, only with cocoa powder added to the base to add some color and a little bit of extra taste. Apparently my friends use it when describing me to other people, so i guess by that default it is my signature dish.


----------



## Nadia_ (Nov 14, 2010)

I would say my shrimp creole, although I don't follow an exact recipe.  People always love my soups and chicken taco's as well.


----------



## Nadia_ (Nov 14, 2010)

lindatooo said:


> It would have to be Chicken and Dumplings - great - now I'm hungry for that!


 

Recipe?


----------

